# Scotch Yoke Engine



## flyingtractors1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all. I wondered if this might be the more appropriate way (place) to post my Double Double (Quad) Scotch Engine. I started out to expetiment with a simple single cylinder model and realized that a mirror image along tne X axis would yield a more efficient "Double Scotch". Then I got carried away (confused) and mirrored again along the Y axis and saw that "catty-corner" cylinders produced an effective complimentry doubling effect , and the "inline" cylinders produced a bouble action "push-pull" effect. . . or something like that. There must be proper terminology for what I'm tyring to convey, or it maybe that I'm still confused.?? But the wheel turns nicely. Of that I am sure - - - I think.  Ralph - hplaR :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=5jmm7G1vBzk&feature=endscreen


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice build on your engine. The Scotch yoke is an effective link for engines the only problem is the amount of wear. Full sized machines that were slow operating used it because of that reason. On our small engines it shouldn't be a concern.
gbritnell


----------

